# Adriatic fuel surcharges



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've been checking the fuel surcharges on the Adriatic ferry routes from Italy to Greece. So if you are planning to visit the Peloponnese this year they might be off interest to you. 

I've used the Venice/Ancona-Patras routes as the ferries dock there and it's closer than Igoumenitsa. I've only done the three main ferry lines as most people use these. The prices are per single trip.

ANEK.
Venice route. €20 per person and €50 for the camper.
Ancona route. €15 per person and €15 for the camper.

MINOAN.
Venice & Ancona routes. €15 per person and €20 for the camper.

SUPERFAST.
Ancona route. €15 per person and €15 for the camper.

Using the ferry route the drive from Dover to Ancona is about 950 miles. It's about 100 miles shorter to Venice.

The overland route staying in the EU is about 1880 miles from Calais to Patras.

We have driven the overland route a few times but not since Romania and Bulgaria joined the EU so the road conditions should be a lot better these days.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Don,

Good info, some are going to get a shock when they find out at the ports even if they have already paid for their tickets.

I got stung eu45 extra on the return trip Superfast Igoumenitsa Ancona, one agent at theport didn't know what the extra eu45. was for,I thought he was 'adding a bit' for himself, so I went to the next agent and they explained and showed us the smalprint in the brochure.
The surcharges on the Venice routes are particularly eyewatering, I would question how Anek can justify such a ridiculous surcharge on that route.

Pete, currently at a free sosta at hot and sunny Salsomaggiore.


----------

